# Mahindra Warranty



## dwjsel

Bought new 2014 6110 cab fwd with loader.

I picked up 1 scoop of limestone and the loader was junk.

Bush hogging and the 2 frame bolts fell out on the left side. Side panel flipped into the fan and radiator. Plastic fan shredded and the radiator was ruined.

Asked for warranty to fix it. They wanted to know what I hit with the tractor. Nothing!!!

Warranty isn't worth the paper it's printed on.

Don't waist your money buying junk and a worthless warranty!

How does anyone get their attention? I'm out over 40k and they won't even return calls!!


----------



## Townline-Angus

Sounds like you're going to have to contact your Atty. General's office. It will take you some time to get this resolved but don't give up.


----------



## Thomas

Next step over the dealer head...main office,take pics etc...


----------



## dwjsel

*dwjsel*

They got my money
I got their junk and non customer service
Big companies know how to maneuver in court
I've got thousands of farmer friends
bad news travels fast.


----------



## EdF

Mahindra has become the largest tractor manufacturer in the world. They didn't become the largest by making junk.


----------



## HarveyW

Post some pictures of the damage. Include yourself in the photos. Anyone that can ruin a loader with one scoop deserves some notoriety!


----------



## sixbales

QUOTE: "Asked for warranty to fix it. They wanted to know what I hit with the tractor. Nothing!!!"

Loader and radiator damage? Sounds to me like you hit something. You are lucky you didn't get hurt.


----------



## dwjsel

I've had more than 50 years operator experience. Millions $ worth of equipment from drag lines to locomotives to largest tractors made. The loader was junk when I bought it. The radiator problem was 2 years later. If you too have made the Mahindra purchase mistake replace the frame bolts holding the front and rear frames together in the middle of the tractor. You will find two on each side and they are the cheapest material available. Replace them with high grade American bolts before they snap like mine did. 
Don't ever expect junk manufactures to support their product.
Surprise ....when the frame Separates 6 inches, the entire radiator and fan assembly is history!
Sorry if you got taken like all Mahindra owners did.


----------



## willys55

someone needs a hug


----------



## Townline-Angus

I'd part the tractor out.


----------



## dwjsel

*dwjsel*

I am an equipment operator
I've had very little experiance using farm equipment that uses light gauge "pot" metal 
Mahindra is the largest tractor manufactured in the world
They produce a light third world product which doesn't compete with the older solid American farm equipment. Yes even those are cheapening their product. 

Lesson learned: the older I get the more I realize "they" don't make em like "they" used to.


----------



## Townline-Angus

dwjsel, how did you make out? Anything resolved yet?


----------



## dwjsel

Nothing. No Mahindra customer service in the universe
The get your money then they disappear


----------



## sixbales

You say you are an equipment operator?? With 50 years of experience?? And you picked up one scoop of limestone and bashed the loader??  And the dealer asked you what you hit with the loader?? And you say you hit nothing "nothing"??

Hmmm.....seems like I've heard this story before! Kids tell stories like that!

Post some pictures of your wrecked loader.


----------



## HarveyW

I love my Mahindra. I've had my Mahindra for 6-7 years with no major problems. My loader operates very well.


----------



## eddie voss

Well i will see about their warranty this week. Last week as i was heading back to the house from planting green fields i heard a intemitting squeal from my left front tire. so i slowed to a crawl and determined it to be a wheel bearing. I called my dealer and told them my problem and asked if it was a warranty item and their reply was "I duno". When the owner finally called friday after i called back again and asked why i had not heard from them? His first question was had i been lifting heavy items with the loader? I said nothing i considered heavy . The owner said it might not be warranty he said he saw where i bought a set of forks. To which i replyed yes and you sold them to me and what did it matter? So sounds like they are trying to back out before they even look at it. So i will load it up and travel 90 miles one way so see what the verdict will be. So off to to Foothills tractor we will go.


----------



## sixbales

Howdy eddie, welcome to the tractor forum.

Wheel bearings are very simple to replace. I wouldn't haul a tractor 90 miles to have the dealer replace bearings. It will cost you more in fuel to haul the tractor than the bearings are worth.


----------



## DoubleR

Welcome to the forum.
I agree with sixbales. Would be cheaper, faster and easier to replace the wheel bearing yourself. Especially if they have no intention of covering it under warranty which sounds like they are trying to get out of.
Look up your warranty coverage yourself so you have ammunition to go in with if you do intend to have them fix it. Don’t trust them as warranty work isn’t profitable to them so they probably have no interest in doing it.
Good luck!


----------



## HarveyW

I LOVE my Mahindra tractor. I've had it for about 8 years now, with no problems whatsoever. If I ever need another tractor, I will buy another Mahindra. But right at this moment, I don't forsee need for another tractor.


----------



## HarveyW

My neighbor also has a Mahindra (for about 20 years), and he seems to like it. No major problems that I'm aware of.


----------



## eddie voss

Sorry for a late reply but today was the first time tractor forum said i had a reply. Mahindra fixed my tractor fast but that is about all i can say. When i went to pickup i have been treated better by my ex mother-n-law. No help loading, no hoping no more problems,no conversation at all. Not even sorry for my problem. As for fixing myself first i bought a new tractor,second its a gear 4x4 so it is a little complicated, and when i buy a warranty i expect a warranty.
I am 59 yrs old and i know how to talk and talk loud! I also know where to go talk and how to talk The states AG office is a great place to start! As for the Tractor I cant complain I have no complaints on the tractor just the dealership.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Eddie, just so's you know, my John Deere dealer is about like that too. I spent $25,000 there, plus $3,400 in parts, and they could give a crap unless you're buying a new machine. It's not just Mahindra.


----------



## sixbales

Tractor Beam said:


> Eddie, just so's you know, my John Deere dealer is about like that too. I spent $25,000 there, plus $3,400 in parts, and they could give a crap unless you're buying a new machine. It's not just Mahindra.


Howdy Eddie, My experience with dealerships is about the same as your's and Tractor Beam's. I pay my bill and load 'er up. No frills expected (and none received).


----------

